# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  on the same team

## 2o/20

on the same team
college of opticians of ontario
interesting



from l to r
past president, new acting registrar, new assistant registrar, and ex-registrar

Staff Note: Private photo removed at request of the person(s) in that photo and thread closed.

----------


## eyemanflying

Club Med?  Quite aware of it thanks.

----------


## Doug

> on the same team
> college of opticians of ontario
> interesting
> 
> from l to r
> past president, new acting registrar, new assistant registrar, and ex-registrar



Actually, it looks like an image from someones facebook account. Nice to see that creepy jerks aren't excluded from optiboard.

----------


## 2o/20

thats right 
who said i was a jerk?
just facts

----------

